# Getting Antifreeze Into My '07 23Rs



## David Moen (Jun 7, 2010)

I was planning to winterize our trailer today, but the water pump is in a box under the fold down couch. All the sides of the box are riveted in place. How do I get to the pumpt to attach the hose to pull the antifreeze through the system?

I'll have another coffee and go look at it again, but so far I'm stumped!

Thanks for your help!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

In the 250RS, the pump is located under the couch and towards the back in a location that is not easy to get to. I modified my access to the area under the couch and installed a bypass kit. However, if you can't do that, here is a link that to another idea - click here.

Can you take some pics of the the area of where the pump is and post?


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

David

If you open the rear compartment and look to the left you see a panel which is held in by several screws. If you remove these screws you will see your pump. On the pump you will see your connections. You will want to use the water inlet and first Don't forget to close the hot water bypass.


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

Piecemakers said:


> David
> 
> If you open the rear compartment and look to the left you see a panel which is held in by several screws. If you remove these screws you will see your pump. On the pump you will see your connections. You will want to use the water inlet and first Don't forget to close the hot water bypass.


X2. You can take your handheld shower hose and it will connect to your pump nicely.

bbwb


----------

